# BIG logs



## Mike1950

"Jarrod Brown — The Golden Years of Trucking 50's 60's 70's and 80's September 1952. This is the famous 'Paul Bunyan Load' that was hauled off highway into Union Lumber Company's plant in Ft. Bragg, CA. The truck was Roy Stoddard #24, a 1944 Peterbilt 390 Off Hwy. truck with 12 foot bunks that had adjustable 'Rossi Chocks.' The 40 foot logs were 7, 8, and 9 feet in diameter respectively, and the load scaled out at 53,670 feet Spalding! Total gross weight was 421,000 lbs! The driver was Copeland. He had been a bomber pilot in World War Two."

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 17


----------



## TimR

I sure wouldn't want to be in standstill traffic beside him. That's just plain nuts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD

I think Mike is doing a little research for his next wood trip over the mountain... can't wait to see the next trailer load!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## deltatango

Man that is some rig. Wonder if it was all one tree?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

deltatango said:


> Man that is some rig. Wonder if it was all one tree?



421,000 lbs- over 5 times the regular semi limit......


----------



## JohnF

421,000 lbs and the tires aren't even squatting? hmmmmm


----------



## rocky1

Yard truck maybe... WAY over height. Like the entire top log is probably over the 14 ft. maximum.


----------



## Mike1950

JohnF said:


> 421,000 lbs and the tires aren't even squatting? hmmmmm


Never went on hiway it was an off road truck. 
In the 60's in n. idaho you could tell by the bridges that truckers pushed the limits. they had all been hit.


----------



## davduckman2010

I think the brave dudes are the ones tying it downthere nads are bigger than them logs - gota be related to a pipefitter

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

I would have to say math would not play out. It would have been a balance act, with little to no turning and speeds likely under 5mph. Otherwise the center of gravity would have easily flipped truck and trailer being that top heavy. As for the tires comment, they did have solid military tires back then, but those treads look wrong.

The crane is still attached to the top log. I would assume it was a marketing gimmick. Yes an off road truck, going where? It has electric lines and elevated track in the background.

Look forward to finding out more...


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> I would have to say math would not play out. It would have been a balance act, with little to no turning and speeds likely under 5mph. Otherwise the center of gravity would have easily flipped truck and trailer being that top heavy. As for the tires comment, they did have solid military tires back then, but those treads look wrong.
> 
> The crane is still attached to the top log. I would assume it was a marketing gimmick. Yes an off road truck, going where? It has electric lines and elevated track in the background.
> 
> Look forward to finding out more...


I disagree. i will post more pics of over the top loads. so you have more to disprove. some of the canadian loads are insane. :)


----------



## ripjack13

http://collections.museumca.org/?q=collection-item/20105412507

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

